# Two new boards



## Az Turnings (Sep 7, 2017)

finished up these 2 boards. 1st is maple and black limba. Second is walnut and cherry.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 7, 2017)

Both are sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 7, 2017)

Nice work Blake. That walnut and cherry has a very classic look. well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 7, 2017)

Very nice work.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 7, 2017)

Interesting patterns with the book matched black limba.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 7, 2017)

Az Turnings said:


> finished up these 2 boards. 1st is maple and black limba. Second is walnut and cherry.
> 
> View attachment 133802
> 
> View attachment 133803


Nice. I've got to get me some more black limba.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 7, 2017)

Nice looking Boards Blake, 'cept Tony will tell you they should be shaped like Texas!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Az Turnings (Sep 7, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Nice looking Boards Blake, 'cept Tony will tell you they should be shaped like Texas!


That would make these boards moldy from all the water

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 8, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Nice looking Boards Blake, 'cept Tony will tell you they should be shaped like Texas!



Well, ya!! What's your point Rocky?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Sep 8, 2017)

Too cool! I need to source some limba and buy a table saw!


----------



## Tony (Sep 8, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Too cool! I need to source some limba and buy a table saw!



Get some and bring it down Doc, I'll cut it and even let you leave with half of it! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 8, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Too cool! I need to source some limba and buy a table saw!


Woodworkers source has it on sale sometimes around $7 bf

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

